# databases/ldb



## YuryG (Jan 5, 2017)

Last upgrade made trouble with databases/ldb for me. Can someone explain the message:
	
	



```
===>  ldb-1.1.29 cannot install: SASL support requested and
openldap-client-2.4.44  is installed.
*** Error code 1
```
 What's the resolution?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2017)

Remove openldap-client. It's conflicting with openldap-sasl-client.


----------

